# Gotta have one of these



## begreen (Jan 21, 2016)

Battery powered, silent running.

http://mtt136yvonmartel.com/en/home.html


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 22, 2016)

Believe it or not this is very similar to an older snowmobile model . . . gasoline powered. It had a similar set up with the track in front pulling a small sled/seat behind it. I had an opportunity to try it out last year . . . it was not very comfortable and would certainly not be great for pleasure riding.

The electric/battery part of this is intriguing though . . . only question I would have is how long does it go for once fully charged?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 22, 2016)

BG I watched the same video yesterday.

Impressive machine. And it's made in Quebec I believe. It sure looks fun!

Andrew


----------



## BigFir (Jan 22, 2016)

I think I will stick with this for the western mountains......


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> The electric/battery part of this is intriguing though . . . only question I would have is how long does it go for once fully charged?


Good question. That would depend on the battery pack size (and your wallet size). They show some decent sized packs so I would guess expect good range with the larger packs. 25 miles?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 23, 2016)

BigFir said:


> View attachment 172869
> 
> 
> I think I will stick with this for the western mountains......


My friend has a summit special edition (2014 maybe?). Nice machines but too rich for my blood.

I find snowmobiles have become a sport for the people in the mountains or a rich sport for everywhere else. Around here we normally have an abundance of snow. Right now we have 14 inches on the ground. A friend of mine just purchased a $15000 trail machine. The trail pass was $350, insurance is $700 a year. He has been out twice so far...ish

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2016)

begreen said:


> Good question. That would depend on the battery pack size (and your wallet size). They show some decent sized packs so I would guess expect good range with the larger packs. 25 miles?



Probably that's not bad for electric . . . but 25 miles for me on the sled is a short ride at best.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> My friend has a summit special edition (2014 maybe?). Nice machines but too rich for my blood.
> 
> I find snowmobiles have become a sport for the people in the mountains or a rich sport for everywhere else. Around here we normally have an abundance of snow. Right now we have 14 inches on the ground. A friend of mine just purchased a $15000 trail machine. The trail pass was $350, insurance is $700 a year. He has been out twice so far...ish
> 
> Andrew



Depends . . . a lot on what you ride and where you ride. Here in Maine you only need to pay for registration which is something like $46 or so I think. Some folks buy the latest and greatest sled, but I've had good luck getting used late model sleds and running them for a number of years. That said, it's definitely more costly than ATVing as we tend to eat out more and they go through more fuel . . . but the flip side are more trails and we can pretty much leave right from the house and ride for hundreds of miles in any direction and can cover several hundred miles in a day.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 23, 2016)

In Quebec a 7 day pass is $210.....Just saying!


----------



## begreen (Jan 23, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> Probably that's not bad for electric . . . but 25 miles for me on the sled is a short ride at best.


I was speculating. That appears to be the low end. Looks like the range is a lot more if you can afford the large battery.

_Depending on the battery system selected, Martel’s electric sled is reported to deliver a range of somewhere between 45 and 220 kilometers (137 miles). The MTT-136 (the MTT is short for “My Track Technology”) weighs in at around at 280 lb (127 kg) and can reach speeds of 40 km/h (24 mph) on open ground. 

http://www.gizmag.com/mtt-136-personal-electric-sled/30932/_


----------



## BigFir (Jan 29, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> In Quebec a 7 day pass is $210.....Just saying!


WOW! We are lucky out here, a lot of specific areas have a trail fee for grooming trails to the alpine areas, but they are the most popular areas that bring in tourists. Locals have knowledge of alpine areas without groomed trails (which makes for very crappy access trails!) but it is all worth it once the alpine starts. Low snow years at 6000' still get near 10' accumulation with the most I have seen in the Revelstoke area at 18'. On good years I have riddin on fathers day so sledding 7 months of the year helps justify the cost!


----------



## BigFir (Jan 29, 2016)

These are all from the southern interior of BC.


----------



## johneh (Jan 29, 2016)

Not New just improved maybe
The original from the 1960s


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 29, 2016)

If I stay up north for a long period of time, I'm getting one of these.  As a rider, sleds always feel too heavy, lacking feedback.  I think this would be an amazing alternative.  I already have the dirtbike.


----------



## BigFir (Jan 29, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> If I stay up north for a long period of time, I'm getting one of these.  As a rider, sleds always feel too heavy, lacking feedback.  I think this would be an amazing alternative.  I already have the dirtbike.




I ride with a few of these and have spend some time on them. Ablsolute blast in the right kind of snow, but not so good in the deep stuff. Some guys are wanting to turbo them, it want be long before that is common since the track robs huge amounts of power.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 29, 2016)

BigFir said:


> These are all from the southern interior of BC.


Those are some damn nice pictures.

I lived in Jasper for 2 years. You can't use a sled there but just west of town in BC you sure can! Every weekend there would be convoys of trucks pulling enclosed trailers with 4 sleds heading towards Valemount and BLue River.

Andrew


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 29, 2016)

That would be ideal for ice fishing most places


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2016)

johneh said:


> Not New just improved maybe
> The original from the 1960s



MUCH noisier and harder to start.


----------



## johneh (Jan 30, 2016)

begreen said:


> MUCH noisier and harder to start.


But in 1964 they were more fun than a barrel of monkeys
and at 14 they were big boy toys
I bought a 2year old used one for 35 dollars
spent more time fixing it than riding
Got my first traffic ticket on a West end Ottawa street
during a snow storm on it  ( Dad was some Impressed NOT )
God now I really fell old


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Ha, I had an old Lambretta scooter like that and around the same time. I think it was something like $10.. Fortunately I didn't get caught putting miles on the backroads with that baby.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 1, 2016)

BigFir said:


> I ride with a few of these and have spend some time on them. Ablsolute blast in the right kind of snow, but not so good in the deep stuff. Some guys are wanting to turbo them, it want be long before that is common since the track robs huge amounts of power.


Since you live in BC, I gotta ask....what do you consider deep?


----------



## BigFir (Feb 2, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Since you live in BC, I gotta ask....what do you consider deep?



2-4 feet in 24-48 hours.....Or balls to nipple deep. haha


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 21, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> Depends . . . a lot on what you ride and where you ride. Here in Maine you only need to pay for registration which is something like $46 or so I think. Some folks buy the latest and greatest sled, but I've had good luck getting used late model sleds and running them for a number of years. That said, it's definitely more costly than ATVing as we tend to eat out more and they go through more fuel . . . but the flip side are more trails and we can pretty much leave right from the house and ride for hundreds of miles in any direction and can cover several hundred miles in a day.



I'm with you. As long as you're not in a hurry, usually find a 10 yr old,low miles sled for $1500ish. My sleds stayed right in the garage this "winter". So no damage done.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 21, 2016)

flyingcow said:


> I'm with you. As long as you're not in a hurry, usually find a 10 yr old,low miles sled for $1500ish. My sleds stayed right in the garage this "winter". So no damage done.



I suspect a lot of sleds stayed in the shed, garage or what have you this year . . . only managed to squeeze in two trips . . . both involved trailering the sleds and I would say the conditions were fair at best. The sledder's mantra . . . "Next year will be better."


----------



## iron (Mar 22, 2016)

BigFir said:


> 2-4 feet in 24-48 hours.....Or balls to nipple deep. haha


i'm glad someone else uses the balls-deep term. reminds me of a snowshoeing trip a few years ago:
http://www.nwhikers.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=789844

most trips involve a good amount of effort, but not like this. it was a bad, unsupportive snow for a short section and it basically required clearing off the top layer of soft stuff to break through the semi-hard stuff to get to a firm layer...


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 24, 2016)

Reminds me of being a musher without the dogs!

The smaller high school at the end of our district usually has 4 - 6 sleds in the parking lot from kids riding to school.  There is always snow machine traffic running beside the TransCanada in eastern Manitoba.


----------

